# Reelfoot trip is here



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll be heading to Reelfoot On Saturday for 8 Days of Gills, Bass and Crappie. When I get back I will need help posting the pics so maybe I can send them to someone for help. Talked to a friend down there and he said all 3 species are on the spawn right now and people are getting limits of Crappie. Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

no one I can send the photos to huh thanks anyways


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I can put them up for you Tom if you want. Always wanted to make it down there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks. if the weather is ok it is some of the best fishing for large bluegill and 14 inch and bigger Crappie. The bass run 18 inch and up. Lots of 5 - 6 pounders. I fish Erie a bit but the wife and daughter won't let me take the grandson up in my boat. Maybe I can convince them a charter is safe because of the boat size........


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

How did that reel foot drop work out?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

That was supposed to be trip! Stupid auto correct!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Posting for tom.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

X2.....,.......


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I will let tom tell you about them.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fishingful said:


> I will let tom tell you about them.


the first three days were great fishing around 100 big blue gills and crappie

then the fishing went south. storms bad weather b Mustang it happend, you cursed me.lol.
I will have more pics Monday or Tuesday


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

More Pics..............


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

More Pics..............


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Pic................................


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I want to thank Jim once again for posting the pics for me


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Here are the pics from Reel foot


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

lots of veiws but no comments


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip. Thanks for sharing pictures. Must be a few lurkers trying to plan a trip down there


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd also like to plan a trip down there. When's best time to go for crappie and gills


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

usually bluegill time is right around Mother's Day full moon.in may Crappie are the best beginning of April to mid April. The last for three years the weather has been rough on the fishing.thank you for looking at the pics my grandson who is 11 think its important we tell people where there are big bluegill and crappie. yep to the lurkers that's probably why there was so many views


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Somewhere around here there are pictures of me about that age and older with fish from Reelfoot. Our family used to vacation there every year for most of my childhood. Cyprus trees always remind me of Reelfoot Lake Park.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

The park is beautiful. You should get your old Pics and post them. I would love to see them! Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for letting it make the newsletter. Logan was pumped


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> The park is beautiful. You should get your old Pics and post them. I would love to see them! Tom


Yes the park is very nice. My Grandfather was an artist and used to draw and paint the shorelines with the cyprus trees in the water everywhere. I can't see cyprus trees without thinking about Reelfoot and his paintings. 
Don't have a scanner but it would take me hours anyhow to dig through pictures to find some of those. One in particular is me with a sweet feathered hairdo at about 13 or so posing like I'm going to take a bite out of a bass I'm holding up. Real cornball picture but it's funny.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> the first three days were great fishing around 100 big blue gills and crappie
> 
> then the fishing went south. storms bad weather *b Mustang it happend, you cursed me.lol.* I will have more pics Monday or Tuesday


Looks like you did just fine despite the "predictably" wretched weather that seems to inhabit the place.

Have run into weather issues myself here in Northern Ontario. Week One (May 15th-23) Very, very late spring up here in the Canadian wilderness. We've had '37 flood conditions, muddy water, high winds, and sub-freezing temps overnight. Things presently settling down and highs in the mid-sixties, light winds, few bugs, and water temps raising from 46 to 52 all appreciated.
We have caught 51 and 49 inch muskies and eight Northerns over 30 inches. However, only one walleye so far, but a bunch of 20 inch class smallies. Everything C&R except the walleye. Two weeks to go, enjoying the warmer temps, but I'm sure the bigger fish will move on and smaller ones will replace them. Hopefully, the walleye will move in soon.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BMustang said:


> Looks like you did just fine despite the "predictably" wretched weather that seems to inhabit the place.
> 
> Have run into weather issues myself here in Northern Ontario. Week One (May 15th-23) Very, very late spring up here in the Canadian wilderness. We've had '37 flood conditions, muddy water, high winds, and sub-freezing temps overnight. Things presently settling down and highs in the mid-sixties, light winds, few bugs, and water temps raising from 46 to 52 all appreciated.
> We have caught 51 and 49 inch muskies and eight Northerns over 30 inches. However, only one walleye so far, but a bunch of 20 inch class smallies. Everything C&R except the walleye. Two weeks to go, enjoying the warmer temps, but I'm sure the bigger fish will move on and smaller ones will replace them. Hopefully, the walleye will move in soon.


Man I wish I could travel like you do!!! Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Over 1010 veiws!! Thanks


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like your grandson had a great time! Those are memories he will never forget. Where did you stay and what area of Reelfoot did you fish? Did you have any luck bass fishing at all?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

polebender said:


> Looks like your grandson had a great time! Those are memories he will never forget. Where did you stay and what area of Reelfoot did you fish? Did you have any luck bass fishing at all?


Stayed in Samburg with George bunch and Alan Smith. We fished the first pocket alot and all over Buck Basin. The Bass had lockjaw on this trip and we caught a few but not like the last few years.


----------

